# Rigs



## Alex_Combs (Mar 20, 2013)

What's your favorite carp rigs? 
I'm really interested in trying out the hair rig.
But I've just been using 10lb mono main line, three way swivel with a 25lb mono leader going to an 1/8oz bell sinker and a 10lb mono hook length to a size 4 Gamakatzu octopus circle hook.
Works fine so far in lakes/ponds.
Still trying to think of a good rig for a bit of current in a river/creek.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sammerguy (Jun 7, 2011)

I had a feeling you'd be down here soon! 

I use an Okuma Avenger UL with a 5' Shakespear Micro light rod when in the creeks. 10lb braided line a #8 baitholder and a large splitshot sinker. When I'm in a lake/river I use a 20 year old 7' Shimano catfish rod/reel that was me Grandfathers and a Zebco 808 on a matching 7' rod. On the heavier rods I use the same setup I use for cats, #8 hook->20lb leader->swivel->bullet or egg sinker. Vanilla sweet corn is the only bait I use.


----------



## Alex_Combs (Mar 20, 2013)

Haha well since I'll consider myself a carp fisherman now I thought I'd check out this section.

But do you catch a lot on those set ups for the river? I'd think the weight would startle them when they go to pick up the bait.
And vanilla corn? Haha not familiar.
Just vanilla extract in your corn or something?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

Weight can be advantageous on a carp rig. If you are using a hair rig, which leaves the hook exposed to catch the fish's lip, a fixed or running lead (sinker) can create enough resistance to help the hook catch hold when the fish is spooked. This action is called the bolt effect (bolt rig), and it is used by thousands of dedicated carp anglers with great success.






Most of my fishing is done fishing some kind of method mix or packbait. The rig still utilizes the bolt effect, but with a mix of coarse bait packed around the sinker to attract the fish. Ultimately, this bait falls apart and offers little for the fish to eat. This is where the hair rig with a more significant (visual) bait is used to hook the fish. For the hookbait, on the hair, I use anything from a fake piece of sweetcorn to several pieces of sweetcorn, maize chickpeas/garbanzo beans, or even boilies.

[ame="http://www.flickr.com/photos/timjc513/sets/72157629359606631/"]Method Fishing with Oat Pack Bait - a set on Flickr[/ame]


----------



## sammerguy (Jun 7, 2011)

Alex_Combs said:


> Haha well since I'll consider myself a carp fisherman now I thought I'd check out this section.
> 
> But do you catch a lot on those set ups for the river? I'd think the weight would startle them when they go to pick up the bait.
> And vanilla corn? Haha not familiar.
> ...


Yup, just extract on corn.


----------



## Alex_Combs (Mar 20, 2013)

TimJC said:


> Weight can be advantageous on a carp rig. If you are using a hair rig, which leaves the hook exposed to catch the fish's lip, a fixed or running lead (sinker) can create enough resistance to help the hook catch hold when the fish is spooked. This action is called the bolt effect (bolt rig), and it is used by thousands of dedicated carp anglers with great success.
> 
> BOLT RIG CARP FISHING HOW TO - YouTube
> 
> ...


You're really capturing that European style of carping. Love it!
Do you make your boilies? I don't know much about them. But that bolt rig seems interesting, I am definitely trying the hair rig though.
Thanks for the tips!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Alex_Combs (Mar 20, 2013)

sammerguy said:


> Yup, just extract on corn.


I'll try it out next time I go out! Waiting for these sunny days to clear out. I almost never catch a carp or get any action on a sunny day for some reason. I've always caught them in crappy/dark weather.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sammerguy (Jun 7, 2011)

Alex_Combs said:


> I'll try it out next time I go out! Waiting for these sunny days to clear out. I almost never catch a carp or get any action on a sunny day for some reason. I've always caught them in crappy/dark weather.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


In the hotter days of summer I'll often sight fish for them. It is very much like hunting. You gotta stay low, wear dark clothes, and work upstream rather than down if possible. Throw a few kernals out and then present the hook when they are eating. Very satisfying.


----------



## Alex_Combs (Mar 20, 2013)

sammerguy said:


> In the hotter days of summer I'll often sight fish for them. It is very much like hunting. You gotta stay low, wear dark clothes, and work upstream rather than down if possible. Throw a few kernals out and then present the hook when they are eating. Very satisfying.


I'm guessing you're doing this in a creek? I've never caught them anywhere besides lakes haha.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

Everything that TimJC said is 100% correct. The bolt rig is the way to go. If you don't want to go to the expense of buying special equipment, I would go with a 1.5 to 3 ounce egg sinker. I would not use circle hooks for carp as they are not going to a good job of hooking the carp if it is motionless and inhaling and exhaling your bait. Try using a size 4 baitholder hook tied to a barrel swivel with just 6" of line between the two - we are talking about a short length here (the euro guys refer to the leader as a hooklink). Sweet corn is an excellent bait in to use in Smith Park, the Great Miami, and Armco Park. 

Chumming is critical too. A few handfuls of sweet corn should be thrown into the target area and more should be thrown in on a regular basis if the fish are present. Trust me, you don't have to worry about overfeeding the carp. Some carpers in venues with large numbers of fish (such as the St. Lawrence River) will use a few HUNDRED pounds of chum.


----------

